

Rediscovering Arcade Nostalgia - zapnap
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001096.html

======
zapnap
Some day I will finish converting my ms pacman cocktail cabinet... some
day.....

~~~
rrival
trying to source some Atari System I upright cabinet art for Road Blasters for
its 21st birthday...

